# BANG drop dead trick?



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone!
I have question about teaching Gwenni the bang,drop dead trick. I saw Cisero do it on the video and I wanted to teach Gwenni.:jaw:
Any tips? Advice?

Peggy


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

My daughter taught Daisy this trick. First, they have to know "down". She would put Daisy in a down, then say "bang" as she turned Daisy (with her hands) until she rolled onto her back, and held her there for a sec. Then she would tell her good girl and give her a treat. She would repeat this a few times each training session and she was playing dead in no time! I wish I knew how to do you-tube. I know I have a video of her doing it~


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I taught it kind of backwards. Isabelle already knew how to roll over (both of my havs dont like roll over at all so I havent taught it). Then I just had her stop mid way and she finally realized Bang means down and half roll over.

Like Katie said it helps if they know down already. Then I would have the dog follow the treat over their shoulder and maybe a gentle push for the ones who don't naturally do it (but really slow). And encourage it. Also use the marker word or the gun hand signal. And just slowly reward as they get the motion and then make them do it further. like partially to the side. Isabelle knows it now and she doesnt get the treat unless she is totally on her back.


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Katie,
Thanks for the help!Gwenni and I will try our best to get this trick down!
Thanks again!

Peggy


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well I am the slacker and have never finished teaching Riley to roll on his side to end it, I better get busy on that LOL I did add the stick em up before I did the bang. Here is a video of Riley spinning and does the stick em up bang at the end. Oh and look at my Monte, he was still such a puppy in this... puppy feaver hitting big time now.


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Amanda,
Thanks! Gwenni doesn't like to lay on her back either. I'm trying it with Gwenni when she wakes up from her nap!
Thanks!

Peggy


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Leeann,
You have beautiful havanese! Riley and Monte did a wonderful job! It made me laugh! ound:Gwenni perked up every time they barked!

Peggy


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Peggy. I love watching video's also to hear how the boys react to others barking, it's a hoot. Make sure you tape Gwenni for us so we can see her progress.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, Riley is just adorable! I love it. 

Kubrick, sadly HATES rolling over and going on his side. I mean really really HATES it. I spoke to a trainer once about it and she said that if they don't like it, then don't teach it to them. Forcing your dog to do it can make them hate training even more. It made me sad because I love to see roll over, but I try not to force him. He does love to dance so we've worked on that to teach him "sit pretty" and to "walk" on two legs, so I guess it's not a total loss.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- Monte is so young there! Yep, I think you are overdue!

Lina- I totally agree, I tried with Dora and she hated it. So funny how some dogs are totally cool with it and others aren't. Where as Belle has never figured out jumping thru the arms. It is something she just can't/won't do. She thinks there is no way you have a cookie if both your arms are together!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie knows how to roll over and play dead and she'll put her paws on her face. When she was 10 weeks I started to teach her. She knows 8 or 9 commands (I haven't taught her anything new in a while). I must admit that I really had no idea what I was doing, but she understood what I wanted and it worked. Havanese are soo smart.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, Beth and Pixie, we want videos!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Peggy ~ Cicero knows "down" and he likes to sleep on his side. I got in the floor with him and told him "down" ~ then I slowly rolled him on his side and the "second" his head hit the floor ~ I said, "bang"....."good dog"....then treat. He learned it the first day ~ then later I put the hand signal as I said the word. I'm still working with him on waiting till I give him his release word -- sometimes the little stinker if to fast healing


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Okay, Beth and Pixie, we want videos!


I will do my best to get some posted. I've been meaning to do that anyway for a while and I'm slacking. My daughter got a little Disney Hanna Montana camcorder for Christmas and I may try to use it to post (don't laugh-it works). 
My Sony Hi-8 is a bit out of date I'm afraid. I can't seem to get my camera to cooperate and record video. Yes, It's time for an upgrade...

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Dale,
I'll try doing it that way as well! I said ''bang'', ''down'' ,then I said ''good girl.''
(She doen't like it when I put her on her side)
Thanks!

Peggy


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Peggy, I'm glad you asked. I'd love to teach mine that, too. It was so cute when Cisero did it. Riley and Monte were adorable together in the video, Leann. I love videos!
Gina


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Leeann, I love the video. I never thought of the "stick em up" and that is so cute. It is great that they are both so focused on you! Keep posting videos, please!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

so fun! leeann i love the video. i am totally teaching posh the "stick em up" command! she also HATES going into her "dead" pose, she always "dies" a slow death! But she LOVES jumping through my "hoop" or going under/over my legs for a "tunnel" or a "jump."

i think we need a "circus" tricks video thread!!! dale i loved the cicero video!

leeann how did you teach spin? i do think riley has a bit more "energy" than posh.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Leeann-I love the video. Monte was such a baby. So cute. Riley's such a smart boy.

Izzy hates to be on her back so the play dead hasn't been going well. We have taught her to sit pretty though.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is a clip of Isabelle. Neither of my Havs will roll over naturally. Ironically Dash often sleeps on his back though. As you can see she only does it to the sound right now. I am trying to transition her to just doing it by the hand signal as well. Belle will not do this on hardwood so we have a blanket. If you listen closely, Dasher thinks she did it so well he cried when she played dead


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, she is SO good at it! I love it!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My son taught Scooter to speak while we were on vacation, took him about half an hour! I love the BANG trick but he won't roll over so we'll have to keep trying. He doesn't mind being on his side or back, just doesn't want to do the trick!

We've got to get a video camera! DH's birthday is in March and he'd love to have one so maybe that's what he'll get.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

We taught Miley the "Bang" trick last week. She caught on really well. (I still can't believe how fast she learned it). The other morning, I said "Bang" while in the kitchen, and she just looked at me like "What I don't DO for you humans", walked over to the rug, and played dead with her feet in the air. No way she was going to do it on the tile! It made me laugh...


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Belle does "bang" soooo well ~ and Dasher does sound sad....cute :biggrin1:


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> I taught it kind of backwards. Isabelle already knew how to roll over (both of my havs dont like roll over at all so I havent taught it). Then I just had her stop mid way and she finally realized Bang means down and half roll over.


LOL! That is how Sophie learned it! She tends to anticipate when there is a treat involved and would continue rolling over. She kept looking at me like "What? I did it already so give me the treat!". She finally realized that bang-bang means half a rollover. She looks hilarious on her back with all four paws up. She was a big hit this year at both family holiday gatherings.:clap2:


----------

